# Favourite musician?



## RamistThomist (Sep 21, 2006)

I go for Trace Adkins. His songs are gritty, manly and far removed from that effiminate music that passes for country these days.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I go for Trace Adkins. His songs are gritty, manly and far removed from that effiminate music that passes for country these days.



I like Trace, but what about the Man in Black? I've been a fan since the mid-60's.

http://www.johnnycash.com/


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 21, 2006)

That's before my time!

Seriously, Johnny is a legend and should be revered accordingly.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Sep 21, 2006)

Guitar - Robert Fripp or Allan Holdsworth
Bass - Tony Levin or Geddy Lee
Drums - Bill Bruford or Steve Smith
Vocals - Rickie Lee Jones or Lyle Lovett
Songwriter - Bob Dylan or Bruce Cockburn


----------



## Gregg (Sep 21, 2006)

Beecher Ray Kirby (Bashful Brother Oswald) 1911-2002 
Dobro, Banjo, Guitar

Member of Roy Acuffs Smoky Mountain Boys 1939-1992:bigsmile:

http://www.vintageguitar.com/brands/details.asp?ID=193






[Edited on 9-22-2006 by Gregg]


----------



## Answerman (Sep 21, 2006)

I like instrumental guitar music.

My favorite artists are:
Yngwie Malmsteen
Joe Satriani

And a few not so well known:
Gareth Thomas (Garfo)
Bill Majoros

The only sad part is that I don't think any of them are Christians. I say sad because Christians used to be known for having the greatest musical artists.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 21, 2006)

Steven Delopoulos all-around (vocals, guitar, songwriting). In addition to album songs on his home page, there are a couple brand-new ones at his MySpace.


----------



## bfrank (Sep 21, 2006)

Secular singer/songwriter:

http://www.maxstalling.com

Christian singer/songwriter:

http://www.robinmark.com

Percussion: Carter Beauford

Guitar: Brian Setzer



[Edited on 9-22-2006 by bfrank]


----------



## bradofshaw (Sep 22, 2006)

In no particular order, but these are a few who qualify:

Mike Portnoy
Peter Gabriel
Neal Morse
Neil Peart
Ty Tabor
Tony Levin
Kip Winger


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 22, 2006)

I like a lot of folks, but I still always go back to Eric Clapton and Stevie Ray Vaughan.


----------



## mgeoffriau (Sep 24, 2006)

Steve Morse
BÃ©la Fleck
Pat Metheny
Edgar Meyer
Chick Corea
Robert Earl Keen Jr.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Sep 25, 2006)

Guitar - Steve Morse, Ty Tabor, Zakk Wylde, Ritchie Blackmore, Dave Murray, Rik Emmett

Bass - Steve Harris, Doug Pinnick, Geddy Lee

Drums - Nicko McBrain, Dave Lombardo, Ian Paice

Vocals - Brendan Perry, Geoff Tate, Halford, Eric Clayton, Dickinson, RJD, Doug Pinnick, Jael, Lisa Gerrard, Ian Gillan


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 25, 2006)

Saxophone - Kenny G


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 25, 2006)

I really like John Michael Talbot. His album _The Painter_ is phenomenal.

I like Michael Card as well. He actually came to our Church in NoVA about two years ago and I got to meet him.


----------



## bradofshaw (Sep 25, 2006)

I can feel the love for King's X and Rush on this board. It warms my heart. 

_Somebody said we must rise above it all
We were born to be loved..._


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 25, 2006)

Rush is an incredibly talented group.


----------



## Swampguy (Sep 25, 2006)

How about for sax John Coltrane, trumpet Miles Davis, guitar Ottmar Liebert at least that is it for today. Tomorrow who knows


----------



## puritan reformed (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MICWARFIELD_
> 
> 
> Drums - Nicko McBrain, Dave Lombardo, Ian Paice
> ...


----------



## bradofshaw (Sep 25, 2006)

> Mic, you can't forget Jerry Gaskill in this this he is a very subtle drummer and doesn't have the flash as McBrain but his right foot never misses a lick Pinnink puts out there. He is very underrated



I love Jerry Gaskill. This guy kills me. He manages to sound very trashy without loosing his "groove." Not the most technically proficient, but he makes one heck of a racket and is one of the more creative drummers around.


----------



## puritan reformed (Sep 25, 2006)

I like Ty Tabors stuff with his band "Jughead" with Rod Morganstien behind the kit. You get Les Claypool on the bass and this is almost a prog rock dream team


----------



## bradofshaw (Sep 25, 2006)

> I like Ty Tabors stuff with his band "Jughead" with Rod Morganstien behind the kit. You get Les Claypool on the bass and this is almost a prog rock dream team



Ty has three really cool side projects. Jughead, Platypus, and The Jelly Jam. Morganstein plays with Platypus and Jelly Jam (It's John Myung on bass), Jughead has the Bissonette brothers on bass and drums. The Jelly Jam is my favorite one. He also just released his third solo album called Rock Garden. It's really good. Very similar to King's X stuff.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 25, 2006)

Billy Corgan


----------



## crhoades (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Billy Corgan



Lyrically good. Liked the albums. Had a chance to see S.P. in concert back in the day and was one of the worst I've ever been to. Might have been an off night. 

"Despite all my rage I'm still just a rat in a cage." - Corgan


----------



## puritan reformed (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bradofshaw_
> 
> 
> > I like Ty Tabors stuff with his band "Jughead" with Rod Morganstien behind the kit. You get Les Claypool on the bass and this is almost a prog rock dream team
> ...






dang, Brad i think you eat, sleep , and breathe rock n' roll. It's amazing. I meant to say "if" on Claypool on bass that would be a dream team for me. Your not to far from Ty's hometown. I hear he does his solo projects there.
A friend just recently gave me Mr Big live. It was humor on his part for us to to laugh at the end of the "big hair era" but inspite of the cheese, Sheehans bass playing is amazing as always.
As a drummer I'm always listening to the bass so I'm gonna have my hereos. Claypool, Sheehan, Lee, and Pinick. There are many others but for the genres I like most these are definately the big 4.

[Edited on 9-25-2006 by puritan reformed]

[Edited on 9-25-2006 by puritan reformed]


----------



## bradofshaw (Sep 25, 2006)

> Dang, Brad i think you eat, sleep , and breathe rock n' roll. It's amazing. I meant to say "if" on Claypool on bass that would be a dream team for me. Your not to far from Ty's hometown. I hear he does his solo projects there.
> A friend just recently gave me Mr Big live. It was humor on his part for us to to laugh at the end of the "big hair era" but inspite of the cheese, Sheehans bass playing is amazing as always.
> As a drummer I'm always listening to the bass so I'm gonna have my hereos. Claypool, Sheehan, Lee, and Pinick. There are many others but for the genres I like most these are definately the big 4.



Yeah, sometimes I question if that is a good thing or not.  I'm actually a big fan of Mr. Big also. Sheehan is incredible, and Paul Gilbert is perhaps the funniest guy in rock and roll. 

Les Claypool isn't too shabby either (understatement, no?). 

Ty Tabor is from Pearl, MS and I know a few people around here who know his family. Apparently his mom teaches sunday school at First Baptist in Jackson (huge church). As far as I know, Tabor is the only member of King's X who still claims Christ. To my knowledge, he hasn't played closer than Hattiesburg since I've been here though. 

BTW, drummers happen to be some of my favorite people, in spite of the "dumb drummer" jokes. 




> Billy Corgan



I have to say that, for a man with a rather ugly voice, Corgan has written some of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard. He had a solo CD called Zwan that was really good. He hinted at a conversion to Christianity, but I don't know if he has ever publicly stated that to be the case. Supposedly the Smashing Pumpkins are writing a new album. Should be interesting.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Billy Corgan





He's a Baby....


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Sep 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I go for Trace Adkins. His songs are gritty, manly and far removed from that effiminate music that passes for country these days.





You need to find some stuff by Chris Knight...This cat used to be a coalmine inspector and then started singing REAL country music...You'll dig him...


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bradofshaw_
> 
> 
> > Billy Corgan
> ...



They are in the studio, yes. He's a Universalist, which I guess is "better" than being an Atheist, but his last two solo albums have had quite a lot of spiritual talk in them.

[Edited on 9-26-2006 by WrittenFromUtopia]


----------

